# First time in a shop in 20 years.



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

So I went in to a stereo store last night first in 20 years.

Everything sounded like ~ASS~
Im talking ****blasters from one end to the next. 

All these subs, none sounded good. 

He pushed the JL audio range but had nothing to demo.

Im not sure if he was doing some sales trick.

He then showed me some $999 JL W7 and then some other brands that were $699 EACH! 

Then after all this in the end he talked me into two 10 JL 1 subs (Because I have a very small car trunk)

I wanted TWO 12 inch JL W3 because the air space.

What kind of sub should I get for a very small convertible where a 12 inch box wont even slide in, ? 

2x10 or one 12? Higher end and lots of good clean Amps.


----------



## Video-kid (May 20, 2012)

The kind of box and woofer will really be dependent on the vehicle. For JL, the W6 has always been their small box woofer, but it's not shallow by any means. The W1 has been the shallow woofer, without having to be one of those pancake looking shallow woofers. I think they have a 4 inch mounting depth. They are decent subwoofers, In my experience. You could give the Alpine TypeR shallow a look and the JL 13TW5 as well.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I went ahead with the JL W3 Stealth box. Dont have it so cant tell what im in for but hay I have a trunk still!


----------



## EliteEmerz (Feb 8, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and order all the stuff yourself rather than purchase from an audio shop. I've come to find all the audio shops carry complete garbage lately. One local shop even has Visonik. When I saw that I turned around and left. Makes me sad it's the only local place I can go to get dash kits/harnesses you can't find at walmart and have no time to wait around for shipping.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

I went and what you suggested. Sound proofed for $50 did a+ job. Got my zapco amps on ebay. Killer deal on all. Looks bomb. No goofs so far!!


----------



## EliteEmerz (Feb 8, 2013)

What did you end up using for sound proofing material

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

EliteEmerz said:


> What did you end up using for sound proofing material
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


Stinger road kill. Got scraps from the installers bin for $30!!! :laugh:


----------



## EliteEmerz (Feb 8, 2013)

Jay211 said:


> Stinger road kill. Got scraps from the installers bin for $30!!! :laugh:


Lucky. Been trying to find a cheap solution to get my trunk to stop rattling all over the place

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mc4life2769 (Jan 6, 2021)

EliteEmerz said:


> Do yourself a favor and order all the stuff yourself rather than purchase from an audio shop. I've come to find all the audio shops carry complete garbage lately. One local shop even has Visonik. When I saw that I turned around and left. Makes me sad it's the only local place I can go to get dash kits/harnesses you can't find at walmart and have no time to wait around for shipping.


Your an idiot.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Mc4life2769 said:


> Your an idiot.


coming from a guy arguing with an 8 year old post


----------

